# Anyone have a pcmcia wireless modem card working?

## john36

The kind that you log into a cellular ISP with.

I have a Sony Ericson GC83 that connects with Cingular.

(under GSM/GPRS)

Runs fine under windows, but obviously, I'd like to get it going under Gentoo.

I tried some google searches and couldnt find much useful stuff.

----------

## Raffi

 *john36 wrote:*   

> The kind that you log into a cellular ISP with.
> 
> I have a Sony Ericson GC83 that connects with Cingular.
> 
> (under GSM/GPRS)
> ...

 

I have a Sony Ericson GC82 (did not know there was an 83) working under gentoo. Took all day with google before I found out how to get it working.

How far have you gotten? Does your system recognize the card?

Here is my /etc/ppp/peers/cingular file

```

:192.168.201.1

# Cingular connect

/dev/ttyS2

230400

user ISPDA@CINGULARGPRS.COM

password CINGULAR1

defaultroute

usepeerdns

crtscts

lock

noauth

local

persist

#novj

#debug

#nodetach

connect '/usr/sbin/chat -v -V -t3 -f /etc/ppp/chat-gc82'

```

The 192.168.201.1 is simply a private address that you try to assign to the remote side so that it does not use 127.0.0.2 which will not work under linux.

Here is my /etc/ppp/chat-gc82 file

```

"" "AT+cfun=1"

OK "AT+cgreg=1"

OK "AT"

TIMEOUT 40

#REG:\s1 AT+cgdcont=2,"IP","proxy"

REG:\s1 AT+cgdcont=1,"IP","ISP.CINGULAR"

OK "ATDT*99***1#"

CONNECT ''

```

These files use compression. If your service does not have that, you will need to change a few things, but try that first.

----------

## john36

 *Quote:*   

> How far have you gotten? Does your system recognize the card?

 

Well "cardctl status" tells me that something is going on.

When I insert the card, cardctl status returns the following:

Socket 0:

  3.3V 16-bit PC Card

  function 0: [ready], [wp], [bat dead]

Also, I dont get a new ttySxx when I insert the card.

and dmesg doesnt report anything either

So, I have your scripts ready and waiting, but I cant use them yet.

----------

## Raffi

[quote="john36"][quote]

Well "cardctl status" tells me that something is going on.

/quote]

What does syslog say when you plug it in?

----------

## john36

Here's the tail end of syslog:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> N
> 
> ov  3 13:34:28 [cardmgr] watching 2 sockets
> ...

 

So, it looks like it can't find the modules.

I originally thought it was pcmcia-cs,that built the modules but that doesnt seem to be right.

(It does produce the man files for all the modules!)

Looking at the kernel, it took me a long time to figure out where the modules get built, but I think I finally got it.  So, I'll build a new kernel and take it from there.

I'll be back later if I get stuck, but this was a good hint.

Thanks!

----------

## john36

Hey Raffi,

I got it working.  Thanks for the help.

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## pentium120

Sorry to try and resurrect the dead thread.0

I have a GC83, but I haven't been given an e-mail address or password.  Do I need to get one? Mine takes a SIM card --  same with yours, right?

john36: What did you do to get yours working?  Do you recommend a particular site?

----------

## Raffi

The information posted above should work for you as well. The same login is used for everyone, the security is through registering the card and paying your bills.

----------

## pentium120

i'm having trouble getting started.  dmesg shows that my card is recognized, but i'm not quite sure what to do next.  do i reconfigure the /etc/init.d/net.ppp0 script using the corresponding conf.d/net.ppp0 configuration file?  That's what I did.  I left all the defaults, and just made the following changes:

PEER="cingular"

MODEMPORT="/dev/ttyS2"

LINESPEED="230400"

AUTOCFGFILES="no"

AUTOCHATSCRIPT="no"

I used the above settings and put the chat-gc82 file and the cingular file in the proper directories.

Did you guys start ppp and execute pppd directly rather than using the init script?  If so, how do you do that?

Thanks =)

----------

## Raffi

I did not use the net.ppp0 script. I just setup a peer file in /etc/ppp/peers/cingular and and chat script in /etc/ppp/somename and used the command

```

/usr/sbin/pppd call cingular

```

----------

## pentium120

I am so close that it hurts!!  Thanks for the great and timely help Raffi.  It looks like the connection is getting terminiated after the IPCP request is sent.  I have tried both the proxy and the cingular_isp mode.  Any idea on what could be causing this?

This is the verbose output of pppd (debug enabled):

```
AT+cfun=1

OK

AT+cgreg=1

OK

+CGREG: 1

AT

OK

AT+cgdcont=2,"IP","proxy"

OK

ATDT*99***1#

CONNECTSerial connection established.

using channel 4

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/ttyS2

rcvd [LCP ConfReq id=0xfa <mru 1500> <asyncmap 0x0> <auth pap> <magic 0x24ae3> <pcomp> <accomp>]

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xc277041d> <pcomp> <accomp>]

sent [LCP ConfAck id=0xfa <mru 1500> <asyncmap 0x0> <auth pap> <magic 0x24ae3> <pcomp> <accomp>]

rcvd [LCP ConfAck id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xc277041d> <pcomp> <accomp>]

sent [PAP AuthReq id=0x1 user="ISPDA@CINGULARGPRS.COM" password=<hidden>]

rcvd [PAP AuthAck id=0x1 "PAP access OK"]

Remote message: PAP access OK

PAP authentication succeeded

sent [IPCP ConfReq id=0x1 <compress VJ 0f 01> <addr 0.0.0.0> <ms-dns1 0.0.0.0> <ms-dns3 0.0.0.0>]

rcvd [LCP TermReq id=0xfb]

LCP terminated by peer

sent [LCP TermAck id=0xfb]

Connection terminated.

```

----------

## Raffi

The good news is it looks like everything is working as it should. You probably have a service that does not permit the data acceleration.  Try changing the ISPDA@CINGULARGPRS.COM to ISP@CINGULARGPRS.COM and turning off all of the different compression types.

----------

## pentium120

It didn't work after I disabled compression.  I could tell that compression was disabled because I didn't see the "compress xx xx xx" codes in the IPCP which was sent.  The same problem occurred: "LCP term" requests were sent by the peer in response to my IPCP requests.

I also tried changing 'ISPDA' to 'ISP', and I tried both cingular.wap and proxy for the APN.  I am going to do some more searching and create a very detailed output for my configuration files using other people's attempts and the man pages.  

I am thankful for your help Raffi, but it's time for me to do my part. Ideally, I want to make a detailed, commented script which can be used by me and users with other linux distros.  If I have the time, I will try to expand this to other pieces of hardware too.  There are many combinations with regard to compression types, APNs, init commands, and pppd options.  It's about time that I started a journal with what I have and have not tried.  I will publish my findings to the AT&T forums too.

Hopefully that will help me pull my weight in the open source world =)  I'll keep you posted on my progress.

----------

## pentium120

So I got it working =)

It took me awhile to get back to you since I was putting together a HOWTO.  It's not very universal yet, but I'm working on it.  Of course, your name is mentioned.  If you're curious, you can visit:

http://www.advantedgecomputing.com/opensource/gc83linux.html

----------

## alpha_maverick

I know this is an old thread, but I am having the exact error message that you have:

```
AT+cfun=1

OK

AT+cgreg=1

OK

+CGREG: 1

AT

OK

AT+cgdcont=2,"IP","proxy"

OK

ATDT*99***1#

CONNECTSerial connection established.

using channel 4

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/ttyS2

rcvd [LCP ConfReq id=0xfa <mru 1500> <asyncmap 0x0> <auth pap> <magic 0x24ae3> <pcomp> <accomp>]

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xc277041d> <pcomp> <accomp>]

sent [LCP ConfAck id=0xfa <mru 1500> <asyncmap 0x0> <auth pap> <magic 0x24ae3> <pcomp> <accomp>]

rcvd [LCP ConfAck id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xc277041d> <pcomp> <accomp>]

sent [PAP AuthReq id=0x1 user="ISPDA@CINGULARGPRS.COM" password=<hidden>]

rcvd [PAP AuthAck id=0x1 "PAP access OK"]

Remote message: PAP access OK

PAP authentication succeeded

sent [IPCP ConfReq id=0x1 <compress VJ 0f 01> <addr 0.0.0.0> <ms-dns1 0.0.0.0> <ms-dns3 0.0.0.0>]

rcvd [LCP TermReq id=0xfb]

LCP terminated by peer

sent [LCP TermAck id=0xfb]

Connection terminated. 
```

except that I am using WAP@CINGULARGPRS.COM, CINGULAR1, and CGDCONT=1,"IP", "wap.cingular"

those settings seem to work under windows, although I do not have to enter the cgdcont stuff. not sure how to proceed, and would love to get any input on how you solved your problem (BTW, I am using a derivative of your script)  Thanks in advance.

----------

## Raffi

This looks like a compression issue again. The connection closed is right after negotiating compression. Try turning it off or finding a login that allows for compression.

----------

## alpha_maverick

alright, here is my whole log of my dialing sequence:

```
Jul 17 09:29:05 box daemon.info cardmgr[59]: executing: './serial stop ttyS2'

Jul 17 09:29:05 box daemon.info cardmgr[59]: executing: 'modprobe -r serial_cs'

Jul 17 09:30:42 box syslog.info -- MARK --

Jul 17 09:31:16 box daemon.info cardmgr[59]: socket 0: Serial or Modem

Jul 17 09:31:17 box daemon.info cardmgr[59]: executing: 'modprobe serial_cs'

Jul 17 09:31:17 box daemon.info cardmgr[59]: executing: './serial start ttyS2'

Jul 17 09:31:17 box daemon.info cardmgr[59]: + Default modem setup

Jul 17 09:31:21 box authpriv.notice sudo:      dsl : TTY=pts/0 ; PWD=/home/dsl ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/usr/sbin/pppd call cingular

Jul 17 09:31:21 box local2.notice pppd[465]: pppd 2.4.1 started by root, uid 0

Jul 17 09:31:22 box local2.info chat[467]: abort on (NO DIAL TONE)

Jul 17 09:31:22 box local2.info chat[467]: abort on (NO ANSWER)

Jul 17 09:31:22 box local2.info chat[467]: abort on (DELAYED)

Jul 17 09:31:22 box local2.info chat[467]: send (AT+cfun=1^M)

Jul 17 09:31:22 box local2.info chat[467]: expect (OK)

Jul 17 09:31:22 box local2.info chat[467]: *MRDY: 1^M

Jul 17 09:31:22 box local2.info chat[467]: AT+cfun=1^M^M

Jul 17 09:31:22 box local2.info chat[467]: OK

Jul 17 09:31:22 box local2.info chat[467]:  -- got it 

Jul 17 09:31:22 box local2.info chat[467]: send (AT+cfun=1^M)

Jul 17 09:31:23 box local2.info chat[467]: expect (OK)

Jul 17 09:31:23 box local2.info chat[467]: ^M

Jul 17 09:31:23 box local2.info chat[467]: AT+cfun=1^M^M

Jul 17 09:31:23 box local2.info chat[467]: OK

Jul 17 09:31:23 box local2.info chat[467]:  -- got it 

Jul 17 09:31:23 box local2.info chat[467]: send (AT+cgreg=1^M)

Jul 17 09:31:23 box local2.info chat[467]: expect (OK)

Jul 17 09:31:23 box local2.info chat[467]: ^M

Jul 17 09:31:23 box local2.info chat[467]: AT+cgreg=1^M^M

Jul 17 09:31:23 box local2.info chat[467]: OK

Jul 17 09:31:23 box local2.info chat[467]:  -- got it 

Jul 17 09:31:23 box local2.info chat[467]: send (AT^M)

Jul 17 09:31:23 box local2.info chat[467]: expect (OK)

Jul 17 09:31:23 box local2.info chat[467]: ^M

Jul 17 09:31:23 box local2.info chat[467]: ^M

Jul 17 09:31:23 box local2.info chat[467]: +CGREG: 0^M

Jul 17 09:31:23 box local2.info chat[467]: AT^M^M

Jul 17 09:31:23 box local2.info chat[467]: OK

Jul 17 09:31:23 box local2.info chat[467]:  -- got it 

Jul 17 09:31:23 box local2.info chat[467]: send (AT&F&D2&C1E0V1S0=0^M)

Jul 17 09:31:23 box local2.info chat[467]: expect (OK)

Jul 17 09:31:23 box local2.info chat[467]: ^M

Jul 17 09:31:23 box local2.info chat[467]: AT&F&D2&C1E0V1S0=0^M^M

Jul 17 09:31:23 box local2.info chat[467]: OK

Jul 17 09:31:23 box local2.info chat[467]:  -- got it 

Jul 17 09:31:23 box local2.info chat[467]: send (AT+IFC=2,2^M)

Jul 17 09:31:24 box local2.info chat[467]: expect (OK)

Jul 17 09:31:24 box local2.info chat[467]: ^M

Jul 17 09:31:24 box local2.info chat[467]: ^M

Jul 17 09:31:24 box local2.info chat[467]: OK

Jul 17 09:31:24 box local2.info chat[467]:  -- got it 

Jul 17 09:31:24 box local2.info chat[467]: send (ATS0=0^M)

Jul 17 09:31:24 box local2.info chat[467]: expect (OK)

Jul 17 09:31:24 box local2.info chat[467]: ^M

Jul 17 09:31:24 box local2.info chat[467]: ^M

Jul 17 09:31:24 box local2.info chat[467]: OK

Jul 17 09:31:24 box local2.info chat[467]:  -- got it 

Jul 17 09:31:24 box local2.info chat[467]: send (AT^M)

Jul 17 09:31:24 box local2.info chat[467]: expect (OK)

Jul 17 09:31:24 box local2.info chat[467]: ^M

Jul 17 09:31:24 box local2.info chat[467]: ^M

Jul 17 09:31:24 box local2.info chat[467]: OK

Jul 17 09:31:24 box local2.info chat[467]:  -- got it 

Jul 17 09:31:24 box local2.info chat[467]: send (AT&F&D2&C1E0V1S0=0^M)

Jul 17 09:31:24 box local2.info chat[467]: expect (OK)

Jul 17 09:31:24 box local2.info chat[467]: ^M

Jul 17 09:31:24 box local2.info chat[467]: ^M

Jul 17 09:31:24 box local2.info chat[467]: OK

Jul 17 09:31:24 box local2.info chat[467]:  -- got it 

Jul 17 09:31:24 box local2.info chat[467]: send (AT+IFC=2,2^M)

Jul 17 09:31:24 box local2.info chat[467]: expect (OK)

Jul 17 09:31:24 box local2.info chat[467]: ^M

Jul 17 09:31:24 box local2.info chat[467]: ^M

Jul 17 09:31:24 box local2.info chat[467]: OK

Jul 17 09:31:24 box local2.info chat[467]:  -- got it 

Jul 17 09:31:24 box local2.info chat[467]: send (AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","wap.cingular"^M)

Jul 17 09:31:25 box local2.info chat[467]: expect (OK)

Jul 17 09:31:25 box local2.info chat[467]: ^M

Jul 17 09:31:25 box local2.info chat[467]: ^M

Jul 17 09:31:25 box local2.info chat[467]: *MRDY: 4^M

Jul 17 09:31:25 box local2.info chat[467]: ^M

Jul 17 09:31:25 box local2.info chat[467]: OK

Jul 17 09:31:25 box local2.info chat[467]:  -- got it 

Jul 17 09:31:25 box local2.info chat[467]: send (ATDT*99***1#^M)

Jul 17 09:31:25 box local2.info chat[467]: expect (CONNECT)

Jul 17 09:31:25 box local2.info chat[467]: ^M

Jul 17 09:31:25 box local2.info chat[467]: ^M

Jul 17 09:31:25 box local2.info chat[467]: CONNECT

Jul 17 09:31:25 box local2.info chat[467]:  -- got it 

Jul 17 09:31:25 box local2.info chat[467]: send ( ^M)

Jul 17 09:31:25 box local2.info pppd[465]: Serial connection established.

Jul 17 09:31:25 box local2.debug pppd[465]: using channel 3

Jul 17 09:31:25 box local2.info pppd[465]: Using interface ppp0

Jul 17 09:31:25 box local2.notice pppd[465]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/modem

Jul 17 09:31:26 box local2.debug pppd[465]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xaa97938e> <pcomp> <accomp>]

Jul 17 09:31:26 box local2.debug pppd[465]: rcvd [LCP ConfAck id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xaa97938e> <pcomp> <accomp>]

Jul 17 09:31:29 box local2.debug pppd[465]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xaa97938e> <pcomp> <accomp>]

Jul 17 09:31:29 box local2.debug pppd[465]: rcvd [LCP ConfAck id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xaa97938e> <pcomp> <accomp>]

Jul 17 09:31:30 box local2.debug pppd[465]: rcvd [LCP ConfReq id=0xd0 <mru 1500> <asyncmap 0x0> <auth pap> <magic 0x54b9> <pcomp> <accomp>]

Jul 17 09:31:30 box local2.debug pppd[465]: sent [LCP ConfAck id=0xd0 <mru 1500> <asyncmap 0x0> <auth pap> <magic 0x54b9> <pcomp> <accomp>]

Jul 17 09:31:30 box local2.debug pppd[465]: sent [LCP EchoReq id=0x0 magic=0xaa97938e]

Jul 17 09:31:30 box local2.debug pppd[465]: sent [PAP AuthReq id=0x1 user="WAP@CINGULARGPRS.COM" password=<hidden>]

Jul 17 09:31:30 box local2.debug pppd[465]: rcvd [LCP EchoRep id=0x0 magic=0xaa97938e]

Jul 17 09:31:30 box local2.warn pppd[465]: appear to have received our own echo-reply!

Jul 17 09:31:30 box local2.debug pppd[465]: rcvd [PAP AuthAck id=0x1 "PAP access OK"]

Jul 17 09:31:30 box local2.info pppd[465]: Remote message: PAP access OK

Jul 17 09:31:30 box local2.debug pppd[465]: sent [IPCP ConfReq id=0x1 <addr 0.0.0.0> <ms-dns1 0.0.0.0> <ms-dns3 0.0.0.0>]

Jul 17 09:31:30 box local2.debug pppd[465]: rcvd [LCP TermReq id=0xd1]

Jul 17 09:31:30 box local2.info pppd[465]: LCP terminated by peer

Jul 17 09:31:30 box local2.debug pppd[465]: sent [LCP TermAck id=0xd1]

Jul 17 09:31:30 box local2.notice pppd[465]: Modem hangup

Jul 17 09:31:30 box local2.notice pppd[465]: Connection terminated.

Jul 17 09:31:31 box local2.info pppd[465]: Terminating on signal 2.

Jul 17 09:31:31 box local2.info pppd[465]: Exit.
```

no compression of any kind, right? so why is it balking when I ask it for an IP address? I am able to get rid of "<ms-dns1 0.0.0.0> <ms-dns3 0.0.0.0>", but it doesn't change anything. Would getting rid of "<addr 0.0.0.0>" help? If so, what option is that in the peers file, or is it in the chat one?

If I sound less than intelligent, it's been a long day, and I haven't gotten much sleep this week so far.  Thank you for any and all help you give/have given me.

----------

## Raffi

 *alpha_maverick wrote:*   

> 
> 
> no compression of any kind, right? so why is it balking when I ask it for an IP address? I am able to get rid of "<ms-dns1 0.0.0.0> <ms-dns3 0.0.0.0>", but it doesn't change anything. Would getting rid of "<addr 0.0.0.0>" help? If so, what option is that in the peers file, or is it in the chat one?
> 
> 

 

I can't tell without more information. What does your /etc/ppp/options file look like? What does the command line that pppd was run with look like (try ps auxww | grep ppp). What changes did you make to the peers file?

----------

## alpha_maverick

Thank you very much for your help so far. Here are my files:

peers:

```
# information about your device

/dev/modem # device file assigned to GC83 modem (Serial modem)

230400 # pcmcia negotiation speed

#115200 # slower negotiation speed

# ----------------------------------------------------------------

# Initial authentication -----------------------------------------

#user ISPDA@CINGULARGPRS.COM # username (data acceleration)

#user ISP@CINGULARGPRS.COM # username (no data acceleration)

user WAP@CINGULARGPRS.COM # username WAP, not common!

password CINGULAR1 # a common GPRS/EDGE password

# ----------------------------------------------------------------

defaultroute # use cellular network's gateway

noipdefault # force peer to specify local IP (GC83 only)

usepeerdns # use DNS servers from remote host

remotename attws # assume 'attws' as name of remote system

ipparam attws # add 'attws' to ip-up & ip-down script

crtscts # enable hardware flow control

lock # lock the serial port when in use

noauth # don't expect peer to authenticate

persist # re-dial connection if dial fails

#local # ignore Carrier Detect and DTR signals

# -----------------------------------------------------------------

# uncomment these options when roaming or when signal is low ------

# leaving these options commented increases data throughput -------

novj # disable TCP/IP header compression

novjccomp # disable connection ID compression

# -----------------------------------------------------------------

# -----------------------------------------------------------------

# These compression styles can cause problems over GPRS/EDGE

# Uncomment these lines for troubleshooting

nodeflate # Disable deflate compression

nobsdcomp # Disable bsd-compress compression

# ----------------------------------------------------------------

# Leave uncommented, at least until your connection works consistently

debug # provides verbose output to stderr

# ---------------------------------------------------------------

# Uncomment this option if you don't have the screen window manager

# screen is a helpful tool

# it can be obtained from http://www.gnu.org/software/screen

nodetach # do not allow terminal to detach

ipcp-max-configure 20 # increase the maximum IPCP config requests

maxfail 0 # do not stop retrying connection

# Move on to the chat script after connection

connect '/usr/sbin/chat -v -V -t3 -f /etc/ppp/peers/chat-gc83'

```

chat:

```
#

SAY 'Starting GPRS connect script...\n'

SAY '\n'

# ispauth CHAP # define auth method (optional)

SAY 'Setting the abort string\n'

SAY '\n'

# Abort String ---------------------------------

#ABORT BUSY ABORT 'NO CARRIER' ABORT VOICE ABORT 'NO DIALTONE'

ABORT 'NO DIAL TONE' ABORT 'NO ANSWER' ABORT DELAYED

#TIMEOUT 10

#ABORT 'BUSY' ABORT 'NO ANSWER' ABORT 'NO CARRIER'

# ----------------------------------------------

SAY 'Initializing modem\n'

# Modem Initialization -------------------------

#'' ATZ

# Eo=No echo, V1=English result codes

#OK 'ATE0V1'

'' AT+cfun=1

OK AT+cfun=1

OK AT+cgreg=1

OK AT

#TIMEOUT 40

# ----------------------------------------------

# Additional initialization (optional) ---------

# /begin att

OK AT&F&D2&C1E0V1S0=0

OK AT+IFC=2,2

OK ATS0=0

OK AT

OK AT&F&D2&C1E0V1S0=0

OK AT+IFC=2,2

# /end att

#AT&FE0S0=0

#AT&F0&D2+IFC=2,2V1Q0XIS0=0S7=50+CMEE=1

# ----------------------------------------------

SAY '\n'

SAY 'Setting APN\n'

# Set Access Point Name (APN) ------------------

# Incorrect APN or CGDCONT variable is a

# frequent cause of peer LCP TermReqs

# So try each setting at least once! =)

#REG:\s1 AT+cgdcont=1,"IP","proxy"

#OK 'AT+CGDCONT=3,"IP","proxy"'

#OK 'AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","proxy"'

#OK 'AT+CGDCONT=2,"IP","proxy"'

#OK 'AT+CGDCONT=3,"IP","WAP.CINGULAR"'

OK 'AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","wap.cingular"'

#OK 'AT+CGDCONT=2,"IP","WAP.CINGULAR"'

# ----------------------------------------------

SAY '\n'

SAY 'Dialing...\n'

# Dial the ISP ---------------------------------

# a few different dial commands are shown

# the default should work fine

#REG:\s1 'ATD*99***1#'

OK ATDT*99***1#

#OK ATD*99***1#

#OK ATD*99#

#OK 'ATD*##***##'

#OK

CONNECT ' '

```

options:

```
# /etc/ppp/options

novj

:192.168.0.254

asyncmap 0

noauth

crtscts

lock

hide-password

modem

noipdefault

passive



proxyarp

lcp-echo-interval 30

lcp-echo-failure 4


noipx

:192.168.0.254

```

that is all I have. the only modification I have made to the options file directly is the first and last lines, as someone said that fixed their problem, but I guess mine is different.

BTW, I am running this in DSL, not gentoo, I just saw that he had the same error setup as I did, and asked here. The command that I run in the shell is:

```
sudo pppd call cingular
```

 (cingular is the name of my peers file)

thanks again, for all of your help

----------

## Raffi

Well that looks pretty good. Are you sure your WAP.CINGULAR username is correct? Have you tried the one provided above? I would exepct the username to at least need an @CINGULARGPRS.COM at the end.

----------

## alpha_maverick

my UN is WAP@CINGULARGPRS.COM

my APN is wap.cingular

I know that those are correct, as I have used them in windows, and it works fine. I am not sure about the CGDCONT number, though.

edit: I notice that most people who get a connection do not have 

```
<addr 0.0.0.0> <ms-dns1 0.0.0.0> <ms-dns3 0.0.0.0>
```

 in their IP request. could that be the problem?

edit2: I am almost certain that the cgdcont number is correct... not sure how to proceed... help?

----------

## Raffi

So let's try going the other way and turning on some of the compression. It is closing the connection during the negotiation so it must not like something it is seeing.

----------

## alpha_maverick

what is <addr 0.0.0.0> ? I would like to turn that off, just to try.  I have disabled the dns options, but no change. I will try with different/all compressions on, and post up if I get anything different.

----------

## Raffi

0.0.0.0 means any address. It should allow for the address to be set by the other end. This used to be a problem because some providers set it to something strange like 127.0.0.2.

----------

## alpha_maverick

is <addr x.x.x.x> a request for a specific address, and using 0.0.0.0 is asking for any address? If so, is there a way to disable that? I would like to try it without that option, as every successful script I have seen does not have that in the IPCP request line.

edit: enabling certain compression(s) yields:

sent [CCP ConfReq id=0x1 <deflate 15> <deflate(old#) 15>]

or

sent [CCP ConfReq id=0x1 <bsd v1 15>]

between IPCP request and TermReq

----------

## alpha_maverick

all compression options tested (all 16 of them. (on/off for 4 types)), none gave me an IP address.

----------

## Raffi

You have to either request and IP or not request and IP. That would be setting one or setting 0.0.0.0. If you don't specify any, it probably defaults to 0.0.0.0.

It is still looking like the other end is not liking what you are requesting, can you monitor what the windows box is sending to find out all the options it requests?

----------

## alpha_maverick

I don't know.  what would I use? a packet sniffer? I'll see what I can drag up, but I really have no idea, since most of my nefarious use takes place under *nix.

----------

## Raffi

Since you were able to verify username and password from the windows side, I figured might have some way to pull out more. In the mean time, I'm about out of ideas and I have not had a cingular card in almost a year, so I don't have anything to experiment with.

----------

## alpha_maverick

any idea where I could go, to get more help?

----------

## Raffi

I used google when I figured out the original stuff I posted.

Things to search for include username, password for WAP cards and negotiation of options.

One thing I found helpful was to search for some of the AT command that I stumbled across. That often gives you more scripts and info for doing similar things.

----------

## alpha_maverick

many thanks!

----------

## alpha_maverick

ok, I had some sim card issues, but I finally got it working again under Windows.

I then went poking around, looking for log files. I didn't find any, but I did find default configurations for certain networks.

Cingular's had the wrong UN/PW/APN for what I am doing, but I was looking at the dns address requests, and compression stuff, and cingular doesn't like either one.  No compression, header or data.  DNS address was not even set to 0.0.0.0; it was blank (some had 0.0.0.0, some had other stuff, cingular was blank).  That stuff, I know how to disable.  I'm still looking for a way to disable the request of a specific IP address, if it is going to be "any"

just thought I would update.

Thank you for your help thus far.

----------

## Raffi

The way to request any address is to leave it blank. You can specify your_ip:remote_ip. In most of the examples, only a remote ip is specified, so it looks like :remote_ip.

----------

